# Please delete this account.



## TheHeretic (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi folks. 
I'm fed up with EN-World, actually. 
Some points that made me snap during my already short stay here: 

- the boards are the slowest boards i've ever been to in my whole lifetime

- some mod/admin gave me a 7-day ban for "being a jerk", i wrote an e-mail begging for a comprehensible explanation, well, i didn't even get a reply. I don't even know WHO gave me said ban and what for. 

- seems like the boards can't stand direct opposition and criticism in opinion. I wrote a sarcastic remark about the DDI and so i went back to see, wether the OP received my critical post correctly. Then the vbulletin says "You have been removed from this discussion." 

- Search disabled for non-subscribers? C'mon, you can't be serious about that...

- lack of useful/sensible topics für non-D&D/D&D4e gamers. 

Well, anyways. I want this account to be deleted as soon as possible, i don't want any data to remain with this board, so i'd be grateful if you'd fulfill my last request.  

Send me a confirmation e-mail, when you're done, please. 


Thx, and bye forever.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 3, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> - seems like the boards can't stand direct opposition and criticism in opinion. I wrote a sarcastic remark about the DDI and so i went back to see, wether the OP received my critical post correctly. Then the vbulletin says "You have been removed from this discussion."




Yeah - you even admit it was a sarcastic comment and you are _surprised_ you got thread banned?  :/



> - Search disabled for non-subscribers? C'mon, you can't be serious about that...




The single most resource intensive feature on the site.


> - lack of useful/sensible topics für non-D&D/D&D4e gamers.
> .




How many threads did you post in where you weren't being sarcastic?  I mean you only have 27 posts!  You gotta participate to get threads/info you want!


----------



## TheHeretic (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy Bovine said:


> Yeah - you even admit it was a sarcastic comment and you are _surprised_ you got thread banned?  :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1st. Sarcasm is nothing to apologize for. Sarcasm spices up discussions, and it contains critique of sorts.  
2nd. Yeah, because i'm utterly frustrated with the fact how many ... "not so intelligent" dudes "post" "not so intelligible topics" in these "forums". 

I even opened maybe one or two threads and i just got either redundant/obvious comments from morons or just useless remarks that weren't even remotely useful. 

So, yeah, ENworld sucks big time for me, that's why i want this account to be deleted as soon as possible.

I even thought about starting a flamewar, actually.
But i think deletion should work better.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, ENWorld doesn't delete accounts on request, but other than that, sounds like you have decided the place doesn't suit you. Fair enough. Good luck finding a place where your chosen style of posting is more acceptable.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, we can't actually delete an account, but I've gone ahead and permanently banned the account for you, which should amount to the same thing.  Happy travels!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jul 3, 2009)

Confidential to TheHeretic: Sarcasm and non-4E comments are welcomed--nay, encouraged--here.


----------



## Tewligan (Jul 3, 2009)

TheHeretic said:


> 2nd. Yeah, because i'm utterly frustrated with the fact how many ... "not so intelligent" dudes "post" "not so intelligible topics" in these "forums".



"Sorry" to "hear" "this".


----------



## Umbran (Jul 3, 2009)

Tewligan said:


> "Sorry" to "hear" "this".





Snark at someone who you know can't talk back?  Not exactly the height of bravery or good form.  How about we show a touch more decorum than that?

There's nothing further constructive that can happen here.  Thread closed.


----------

